# New Hairless Litter *Pic Heavy*



## Ruthy (Oct 3, 2008)

Here's my current hairless litter, 5 bucks and 3 does:


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

Oh theyre just gorgeous :love :love


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

They are lovely little wrinkly things. I have a little thing for hairless, I just wish I had more room


----------



## Taegan (Sep 13, 2010)

cuites


----------

